# Uefa cup betting - 30 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 27, 2009)

30 Apr 15:30 Dynamo Kiev v Shakhtar Donetsk  2.00 3.30 4.00  
30 Apr 17:45 Werder Bremen v Hamburg  1.90 3.60 4.00


----------



## free bet (Apr 29, 2009)

I think Werder will go all the way to be honest.....


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 29, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> I think Werder will go all the way to be honest.....


Everything is possible, the matches are open. I like Ukrainian team to win cause the winners in Uefa cup are the least expected ones. If you can say that about the ukrainians, cause they have strong teams now.


----------

